
KubeVirt, LXD, KVM, vSphere, G8 and LDAP/AD updates in Mist v4.3 - dim0r
https://blog.mist.io/post/618654171619540992/kubevirt-lxd-ldap-ad-mist-v43
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Funny branding :-)

(for the D-A-CH markets)

